# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Softuere për mirëmbajtjen e kompjuterit

## besi27

Pershendetje, me pak fjale po permend nje program shume te mire per te mirembajtur kompjuterin tuaj. 

1.  Revo Uninstaller
Eshte nje program qe cinstalon ne 4 forma apo menyra te ndryshme programe qe doni te hiqni nga kompjuteri tuaj, ai pastron windowsin dhe hard diskun, gjithashtu ne mjetet e tij ben pjese edhe Fshirja e Parikthyeshme. kur ju fshini dhe zbrasni nga Koshi i Plehrave nje dosje nuk do te thote qe ajo eshte fshire, ajo ka mbetur ne hard diskun tuaj dhe cdo kush mund ta riktheje me nje program. Nese doni te beni nje fshirje te parikthyeshme qe askush te mos lexoje dokumentat tuaj te fshire perdorni Revo Uninstaller.  

Ky program eshte FALAS dhe permbi te gjitha eshte ne SHQIP. 

Adresa:     www.RevoUninstaller.com


Shenim: Te tjera programe me pagese jane Tune Up Utilities 2008 , Glary Utilities Pro. Keta jane nder me te miret por jane me pagese....  Tung

----------


## Rrjeti

*Testo kompjuterin personal*  

 Në sistemin operativ Windows(Windows 98, XP dhe Vista)egziston mjeti për diagnostifikimin e punës së procesorit(CPU) apo ndryshe e quajtur si zemra e kompjuterit,memorjes,grafikës(kartelës grafike)si dhe HDD-së(diskut të fortë/hard drive).Mirëpo mjeti në fjalë nuk e jep rezultatin e plotë dhe andaj nevojitet testim plotsues.Me mjetet e më poshtme mund të testohen fukcionet maksimale-kufijtë e skajshëm maksimal- të cdo kompjuteri.Ndër mjetet do i vecoja 3DMark(përdore verzionin që i përshtatet kompjuterit tënd) dhe RivaTuner v2.07. Përvec testimit mjetet mundësojnë edhe rritjen apo infuzionin e kapacitetit respektivisht pjesëve të kompjuterit.Disa prej tyre janë shareware dhe ca të tjerë freeware. 

http://downloads.guru3d.com/

----------


## besi27

Pershendetje

Ju njoftoj se nje tjeter program shume i mire per mirembajtjen e kompjuterit Glary Utilities Pro eshte tani ne *SHQIP*.

Ne kete program perfshihen:

1.Mirembajtja me 1-klikim (me nje klikim te vetem miremban PC tuaj)
2.Pastrues Disku (Pastron hard diskun tuaj nga vjeturina)
3.Pastrues Regjistri (pastron regjistrin nga hyrje te pasakta)
4.Rregulluesi i Shkurtesave (Rregullon shkurtesat)
5.Mjeti Shredder (Fshin ne menyre te sigurt te dhena, skedare nga PC)
6.Mjeti Undelete (Rikuperon skedaret e fshire aksidentalisht)

...dhe shume te tjera qe arrijne ne mbi 15 mjete apo module

Versioni Pro eshte me pagese por krah tij eshte edhe versioni falas po me te njejtat opsione dhe mjete pervec nja dy gjerave te vogla.

Adresa:                www.GlaryUtilities.com 

Shkarkoni *Versionin falas* dhe zgjidhni *gjuhen shqipe* te Parametrat....

----------


## Gogi

A e din dikush ndonje program tjeter falas per shlyerjen e programeve tjera se ky program:*http://www.revouninstaller.com/*  nuk me me i pastroj disa programe tjera qe doja me i fshi>

----------


## SuPeRsTaRi

Na Gjeni Naj Program Te Bukur.

----------


## YoUGoTNoGaMe

As mos i perdorni kto programe falas per mirembajtjen e kompjutrit......

Un po ndaj  me ju te gjith,kete faqe interneti (qe e perdor vete) ku ju mund te gjeni ......Filma|Software|Games...etc


*http://www.shareheaven.net/*

· *All Categories*
· Anime
· Books
· Consoles
· DVD-Rip
· DVD/DVD-R
· Funstuff
· Games/PC
· Games/PS2
· Games/XBOX
· HDTV-Rip
· Hentai
· Manga
· Music
· Screeners
· Series
· Software

*http://shareaza.sourceforge.net/*<---- ky program ju duhet qe te beni/behet shkarkimi .......100% program pa virus

*Shijojeni kete faqe interneti dhe programin e shkarkimit!!!!!!* :buzeqeshje:

----------


## autotune

Sa per fshirjen e programeve mund te perdoret programi Your Uninstaller! un kete perdor dhe nuk kam hasur asnjeher te kem problem me te


..................................................  ..................................................  ............................





> Un po ndaj  me ju te gjith,kete faqe interneti (qe e perdor vete) ku ju mund te gjeni ......Filma|Software|Games...etc
> ky program ju duhet qe te beni/behet shkarkimi .......100% program pa virus
> 
> *Shijojeni kete faqe interneti dhe programin e shkarkimit!!!!!!*


Po dhe mund te shtoj qe perpos keto qe u shkruajten me lart programi ofron edhe nje bonus per ju pra nje Worm te lodht si ky :



Me keqardhje te them YoUGoTNoGaMe se keto p2p aplikacione ekzistojn qysh prej kohes Ismjal Qemajlit me shoke, mbaj mend Galaxy, Napster, Kazaa, Emule Imesh, gjithashtu shareaza..... keto i takojn se kaluares.
Te lutem mos i mer keto si personale sepse un vetem e tregova te verteten. 

Shendet

----------


## YoUGoTNoGaMe

> cvcx........
> Me keqardhje te them YoUGoTNoGaMe se keto p2p aplikacione ekzistojn qysh prej kohes Ismjal Qemajlit me shoke, mbaj mend Galaxy, Napster, Kazaa, Emule Imesh, gjithashtu shareaza..... keto i takojn se kaluares.
> Te lutem mos i mer keto si personale sepse un vetem e tregova te verteten. 
> 
> Shendet


MEQE KTO PROGRAME QEKAN TE SE KALUARES...MUND TE NA JAPESH TI NDONJE PROGRAM ME TE AVANCUAR...MEQE BOKE SI *PROFESOR  DOKTOR HADHAMUDHI* 

*http://www.shareheaven.net*

*http://www.shareheaven.net*

O shqipe ...Shareaza eshte programi per te ber shkarkimin e filmave dhe gjerave te tjera te ksaj faqe interneti qe kam permendur me siper....mos u keqkupto...




*http://shareaza.sourceforge.net* <---- KUR BEN SHAKARKIMIN E KTI PROGRAMI  DHE E INSTALON NE KOMPJUTER eshte pa virus....pa worm pa spywares...N.Q.SE ju beni shkarkime te programeve te tjera nepermjet kti programi ...nuk e di a do te merrni ndonje virus ose jo...un kam shume kohe qe po e perdor kete program dhe nuk kam marre asnje virus,spyware ose worm....deri tani.....nuk e di ne te ardhmen.. :buzeqeshje: 


mos perdorni www.shareaza.com  ose www.shareaza.net ose www.sharaeza.org sepse *NUK JANE TE VERTETA* vetem ate qe dhashe pak me siper....

ne kto momente jam duke bere disa shkarkime filmash nepermjet *SHAREAZA's* :ngerdheshje: 



kur ju beni kerkimin e programit te deshiruar ne Shareaza.....,*Shareaza* ju tregon se cila File/music/games...etc... eshte i infektuar.., *POSHTE*  keni nje *FOTO* si *SHEMBULL*....

----------


## Tupac4ever

Nje Software shume i mire eshte edhe TuneUP Utilities 2008(version free).
I ka pothuajse te gjitha opsionet per mirembajtjen e kompjuterit si dhe rikthimin e te dhenave te fshira.

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## jonivlore

WinXP Manager SHIKOHENI EDHE KETE SE ESHTE SHUME I MIRE.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

TuneUp Utilities.

----------


## Bamba

Kane mesuar femijet programet p2p!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Plak_H_Plak_php

100% dhe mos u lodh fare
http://www.iolo.com/system-mechanic/...C-4ACA670AF9EB

Rreth mbi 80.000 kliente (deri tani nga klientet tane) kane kursuer e pakta € 60.-- per person.

----------


## flor1

Kjo teme sherben per tu njohur me programet me te mira dhe te domosdoshmet per kompjuterin ton.



Ju lutem na shkruani per programet me te mira si dhe na keshilloni per ketoprograme.
Une per vete doja te dija per programe te mira qe kan te bejne me konvertimin ne mp4 te video ve ,programe qe me permisojne anen visuale te kompjuterit ,gjthashtu si mund ti marr pa qene per nje periudhe kohore psh 30 dite dhe pastaj te mos punojne me.

----------

